# Micky & Minnie mouse dolls (knitting Pattern)



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Please can anyone help me. Where can I find a knitting pattern for these dolls

Thanks


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I found this on Ravelry.com: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mickey-and-minnie-mouse
I doubt that it is free but perhaps you can find a copy of the book for very little money or from the library. Good luck!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, tried, saddly out of print


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Here'a one for sale http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Shop&op=listing&product_id=2415211


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks, tried, sadly sold


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Awww...so sorry. Keep an eye on ebay.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks , have found a few for around $36. will keep looking


----------



## nancy863 (Aug 2, 2011)

karend1 said:


> thanks , have found a few for around $36. will keep looking


I have the booklet if you would like a copy of the patterns.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a mickie mouse pattern knit you can email me if you like at [email protected]


----------



## grandma6 (Mar 16, 2012)

jtkdesigns said:


> I have a mickie mouse pattern knit you can email me if you like at [email protected]


When you showed the mouse set on here you said that you had no pattern for it as it was made from bits taken from alot of other patterns.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I never showed a mickey mouse toy pattern sorry you must have mistaken me for someone else


----------



## grandma6 (Mar 16, 2012)

You knitted a mickey mouse set that you said you didn't have the pattern for. By the way, don't forget that you can not sell the mouse pattern that you say you have as that is breaking the copyright laws.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

no, you can sell the copy if you own it - that's how they are sold on ebay


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You can get a copy of Mickey & Minnie Mouse dolls off Amazon and there are in stock for $39.00 with $3.50 shipping.


----------



## grandma6 (Mar 16, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> no, you can sell the copy if you own it - that's how they are sold on ebay


if you read the small print on the back of a knitting pattern it says "It is sold on the condition that it is only used for non-commercial purposes, which means by copyright laws you are not allowed to sell it on. Jtkdesigns sells patterns in a PDF file that are still covered by copyright law, she has done it on other sites and now she wants to do it on here.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I am not selling any patterns that are not my original designs I can sell as many of my own designs as I like. THank you again for your concern and help.. 
Much appreciated


----------



## nikki41xoxoxo (Aug 13, 2015)

omg she was only trying to help the poor lady out granma give her a brake :x :x :x


----------

